# Good bye sweet Mouse.. 07/17/2013-11/01/2015 <3



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Good bye my sweet, gentle little Mouse.. about 2 weeks ago, I noticed you slowing down a little, and it gradually got worse. You became so weak and tired. The one good vet that you saw thinks it may have been kidney failure, and the last 3 days of your life, you could barely move. I hope those pain meds helped if you were uncomfortable. But you just were so tired, barely moving at all. It was like you already passed on, except when I would clean your little face after feeding you, you would try to wipe your little eyes and mouth with your hands, and if I touched your ear, you would try to scratch it with your back foot, but you couldn't quite reach. You were happy to be held and kissed and talked to and would brux, and I hope your last days weren't too bad. The day after you saw the vet, and the day before you were taken to be pts, I took you outside on a fluffly blanket to sunbathe in my lap. I think you like this. You actually opened your eyes wider, lifted your head and sniffed the light breeze and bruxed. I hope it felt nice and made you happy. Since you were so limp and tired anyway the last few days, it was hard to accept right away that you were gone when the vet brought you back into the room. I still just felt like you were the same, except this time when I wiped your eye and touched you ear, you didn't react. You were such a good little girl, and my last memories are sad but also sweet because you seemed to really enjoy cuddling and it made me happy that we could be a little closer in the end.

I want to remember the good times when you were young and healthy too. You had megacolon since you were 1 1/2 weeks old and needed care, treatments, special foods, and meds. I loved taking care of you, and your brother with MC is still here for me to take care of too. It felt nice to be needed and I'm so happy I was able to help extend your life with care so that you were able to reach an almost full life of 2 years, and 3 1/2 months old. I thought you would live to be only a month or two old when I found out about your condition. You needed an emergency spay earlier this year because of sudden bleeding, but you were a champ and healed well after surgery. But other than that, you were mostly very healthy. You were so gentle and sweet, and timid. But when you were comfortable, you were playful and silly too. I named you Mouse because when you were just a teeny little thing, you were very petite, with a pointy face and a jumpy personality. I thought you were very Mousey and that was probably the best name I was able to come up with, haha. But it suited you. You ended up being the biggest girl of the family, so the name was even more silly. I thought it was so cute how you clearly knew your name and would come running to me, just like your mommy Bijou, and you knew all your little nicknames too "Miss Mouse, Moose, Moose Moose, Mousey, Miss Moose" All very similar, but you still could tell I was talking to you (I think you just hoped I would give you a treat if I called you!). One of my favorite things when you were little was when you would go underneath the bedside desk and and I would wiggle a finger or a cat toy on the sides, and you would swipe at it with your little paws or try to grab it with your mouth. It was so cute! I'm so glad I have a a little video to look back on of you playing as a young ratty. And despite your scaredy-pants nature, you were so brave. Even if something scared you and you'd evaporate into thin air, you'd always come back to investigate. You and your brother Berki were also the proud cage defenders, and would huff and puff up whenever you saw "intruders" and try to protect your home and family. Despite my best efforts, you just would not get close to accepting any intros of your 3 "neighbors" in the DCN next to you, but you probably thought you were doing a great job of keeping away the strangers. My brave little Mousey.

I'll remember you always as being a gentle little sweetheart. I buried you in a large flower pot (thanks for the idea kelsbels! it was a great one) so I can take you with me when we move again. I plan to do this for the rest of your family too when their time comes. I still haven't decided what plants to use, I'm trying to find plants that are a good representation of your personality if possible. I buried you with you curled up in your favorite little bed that you always slept in. Perhaps this made laying you to rest a little harder because it just looked so much like you were peacefully sleeping in your favorite little cup bed like always, but you loved it so much, I wanted it to be yours forever. I hope it will help you rest comfortabley.

I love you my little Miss Moose. It was such a privilege to watch you be born and to be with you from your first day to your last. Because of your MC, I even took you and your brother with me on every trip and every overnight I had to go to, so you were almost always close by. I loved being able to watch you grow up from a pink little eeping jelly bean, to a very beautiful gentle hearted adult who had the same fur markings and odd eyes as your mom Bijou who I loved very much. I hope you and Bijou are reunited at the rainbow bridge and are happy together again. I love you and miss you so much already. Thank you for being an important part of my life. <3


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

8 weeks old. Look at how tiny you used to be!










Showing off her pretty odd-eyes!










Teeny Mouse on the right










Cuddle pile with whole family (Mouse on top)



















Mouse (and Charlie) in her favorite bed.



















One of my last pictures of her in her last days


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I will post a picture of her pot once I have planted flowers/plants in it for her too. 

I miss you my little Mousey.. the family cage is feeling so small now..


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss. Such a beautiful rattie.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aw RIP Mouse, so sorry Finnebon  Your rats are so beautiful, what wonderful markings and colors! I remember reading the thread about them being born. She had such an amazing life with an amazing person!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Two and a quarter years old is pretty much a normal rats lifespan and quite an accomplishment for a rat with megacolon. But a beloved friend is always hard to lose. And yes somewhere beyond the rainbow bridge there are some wonderful friends waiting for us... Romping about and sharing tales of the humans they left behind... 

Vita brevis, sed amor aeterna est.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks all. She was such a sweet little ladylike dainty rat. So gentle hearted but brave at the same time. She did so great with her whole life dealing with MC and her e-spay and everything. I'm so happy she was able to live a pretty full, long life for a rat, especially one with her health history. I miss my sweet little Mousey.

I might have to wait until spring to plant in her pot since it's getting colder and may frost occasionally, but for now she's buried in her pot just soaking up the sun and catching rain and I hope that would make her little ratty spirit happy.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks all. She was such a sweet little ladylike dainty rat. So gentle hearted but brave at the same time. She did so great with her whole life dealing with MC and her e-spay and everything. I'm so happy she was able to live a pretty full, long life for a rat, especially one with her health history. I miss my sweet little Mousey.

I might have to wait until spring to plant in her pot since it's getting colder and may frost occasionally, but for now she's buried in her pot just soaking up the sun and catching rain and I hope that would make her little ratty spirit happy.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks all. She was such a sweet little ladylike dainty rat. So gentle hearted but brave at the same time. She did so great with her whole life dealing with MC and her e-spay and everything. I'm so happy she was able to live a pretty full, long life for a rat, especially one with her health history. I miss my sweet little Mousey.

I might have to wait until spring to plant in her pot since it's getting colder and may frost occasionally, but for now she's buried in her pot just soaking up the sun and catching rain and I hope that would make her little ratty spirit happy.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh yikes! Sorry was having internet trouble, didn't know it would post that 3 times!


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

So sorry for your loss! She was a beautiful girl and lucky to have you as her caretaker! It is so hard to say goodbye to a special relationship, but the time we are allowed is forever a beautiful memory. RIP Mousey.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

All ratties are beautiful,,,this touched me, because my first rat was named "Mouse"(R.I.P) the little critters are short changed, they are only here for sort time,,,yet they do grow on us, and become a very big part of our lives,,and into our hearts,R.I.P to your Mouse


----------



## Kojin.Samurai (Nov 18, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. Your ratties are beautiful.


----------

